# Medical MJ patients



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

For the sake of this question, let's say we are moving to a legal state/country. I did a Google search, but didn't come up with lamen terms for the prescribed doses for MJ patients.. let's say someone has ADHD, what kind of dosing would a doctor prescribe.. one j in morning, one at night.... How does that work? I know its probably different for different ailments, but if its going to calm an ADHD person, I imagine it begins with once a day doses, at least. 

I'd like to hear other medical use doses too, if anyone cares to share.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Why not actually go to a real doctor and find out?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

good idea. I was just curious how it actually works to alleviate some ailments... Wanted some personal experience stories more than anything. When I research it online, there are a lot of testimonials of the benefits, but no one mentions how much they might do... For instance, does an ADHD person step outside to have a puff or two or whatever if they feel an angry bout coming on or that kind of thing. 

As a side... I trust personal experience over doctors orders anyway . Just a personal thing of mine..


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Both my grandpa and my dad ingested pot while they were sick with cancer. They both said it relieved pain and nausea after chemo/radiation. Way better for them than MORE drugs after chemo/radiation for nausea.

My dad smoked it and ate it in cookies. My grandpa took pills.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

My grandmother took the pills when going through her chemotherapy. She was pretty much given as much qs she asked for, took it right after her treatment. She had pancreatic cancer so there was an understanding that her life expectancy was not long, so they gave her as much as she wanted. She also had difficulty with eating and loss of appetite so they hoped it would make her hungry...it didn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

6 states have legaliation for medicinal reasons on the ballot this november. My homestate of MA is one of them. Its also declassified for up to 1OZ per person. Rhode Island has it legalized for medicinal reasons. Colorado is also pretty medical 420 friendly. There has been alot of studies lately in medicinal benefits of marijuana. I'm not sure if certain doctors will talk to you about it if its not legal. Most probably would anyway. I'd take the above advice and ask a MD and if its not legal in your area and the MD wont tell ya, go see another..

I'm sure the majority of doctors that have any information on this would help you out.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Pot should be decriminalized like alcohol. It has many benefits when not abused.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

in total agreement here..tax it..Have locals grow it and sell it only to the state creating more local jobs and regulators. Then the retail operation could buy it from the state and paying the tax upfront..This would allow the retail operations alittle lee way in pricing..

Creates three levels of jobs, plus taxes...whats not to like about that?


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Here in CA you can go to a pot clinic & get a Medical MJ card from a doctor that allows you to buy MJ. It's not a presciption with a certain dosage. You can buy as much as the law allow.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i quite smoking it for pleasure in the '80s. since then i have used it twice, bith times were for a massive headache i couldnt get rid of even with lortabs. only 2 hits and that was enough.


----------

